# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  New Topic off the wall

## Dwight Pilkilton

I was thinking about something today, I have read that the Swirds used for a lot of Japanese movies are actually chrome plated bamboo blades...this makes them light and very fast to cut up the paid help in movies. My question is how do they use Bamboo ?? what about the nodules or Knuckles that occur naturally in the growth....???? are they sanded out..do they use strips ?? Im just puzzled about this procedure and thinking out loud here on Sunday evening.

Thanks
Dwight P

----------


## Guido Schiller

I don't know about chrome plated bamboo, but at the Toei studios in Kyôto, and the Edo Mura in Nikkô, I saw the actors use wooden Tsunagi with regular kitchen aluminium foil glued to them.

----------

